# 1/12/09 storm. clearing parking deck.



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

*An old video i had that i never posted. Camera shakes a little and it runs a little long but i hope you guys like it. Makes me think of the Good 'ole months.ussmileyflag*


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video and music when I get bored in the summer I sit and watch plow videos on youtube


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks, same here, thats why i figured it wouldnt hurt to post an old video.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

i've been contemplating renting a bobcat for snow removal but really question how they would handle anything above 6inches. Looks good for those type of lots and for that depth but what happens when there 6 inches? I still don't think they're comparable to a truck, even tho they can turn on a dime and go the other way. However in the right situation they might be better. Good vid and it makes me miss the snow even more!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice video. what is the first song? I always liked that song but I havent been able to find it. what is it called and who sings it?


----------



## fatcat2929 (Nov 7, 2006)

"Blue collar man" by styx off of the pieces of eight album


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

chris_morrison;782703 said:


> i've been contemplating renting a bobcat for snow removal but really question how they would handle anything above 6inches. Looks good for those type of lots and for that depth but what happens when there 6 inches? I still don't think they're comparable to a truck, even tho they can turn on a dime and go the other way. However in the right situation they might be better. Good vid and it makes me miss the snow even more!


Bobcat(skid steer) is much quicker than a truck, and can manuver alot easier than a truck. Seeing that we plow every 2 inches, I dont deal with alot of snow 6" + but on occasion I do plow that much. Its not to bad, both truck and skid have there ups and downs. I prefer a skid steer anyday.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

nice 180 at 4:30 i miss the snow


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cool vid.........nice machine 2..................that looks like an account I would want a SS on to!!!!


----------

